# SCDSL levels in flight 1



## Speed (May 18, 2019)

Can someone give me feedback regarding the levels within SCDSL? Given the introduction of DPL, ECNL reserve or whatever it is called, is Discovery still considered the highest level or are comparable teams to Discovery playing in Champions or Europa? Trying to find a good spot this year.. and nothing is fitting in place. When we have had to move we always have felt confident in our decision but this year haven't found it and don't think we will. South OC and no CSL teams that we can find so seems SCDSL is the league.


----------



## Soccer (May 19, 2019)

Depends on the age.  In south OC, look for a good coach and fit.  Usually that is a good team.  Play time and coach is key

Discovery= hearing Game’s still all at Silverlakes.  Good competition on good fields every week.  But drive to Silverlakes.

Champions - good competition, but might be on bad field.  home and away.   Away can be a distance.

Europa - lesser competition, but home and away Games are generally closer to home base.


----------



## NumberTen (May 19, 2019)

I'll just throw this in.  Nation Cup Finals for b2003 are both Discovery teams.LAGSD and Laguna


----------



## RedCard (May 19, 2019)

What age group are you talking about??


----------



## StrikerOC (May 20, 2019)

RedCard said:


> What age group are you talking about??


Agree, this all depends on the age


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 20, 2019)

For U14 and up girls, the playing level looks something like this:
-3rd team of DA clubs (after DA/DPL)
-3rd team of ECNL clubs (after ECNL/ECNL 2)
-Possibly 4th team of SC Blues (after DA/ECNL/ECNL2) if there is a 4th team
-Possibly 4th or 5th team of LAFC Slammers and Newport Slammers (after ECNL/ECNL2/ECNL/ECNL2)
-Possibly 1st, 2nd or 3rd team of CDA Slammers (after ECNL/ECNL2)

Clear as mud?


----------



## Speed (May 23, 2019)

yes clear as mud. this is for the 2003 group.


RedCard said:


> What age group are you talking about??


G03


----------



## DPLLove (May 23, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> For U14 and up girls, the playing level looks something like this:
> -3rd team of DA clubs (after DA/DPL)
> -3rd team of ECNL clubs (after ECNL/ECNL 2)
> -Possibly 4th team of SC Blues (after DA/ECNL/ECNL2) if there is a 4th team
> ...


This is correct...but as an organization LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC only will have 4 ECNL teams next year. Not six, CDA Slammers feeds into one of those 4 teams. There is not 2 more ECNL teams out of The Slammers organization. I heard that it will be called ECRL not ECNL 2, but still playing under the ECNL umbrella. So the SW ECNL teams will have the first team now as ECNL as always and the second team as ECRL. Not ECNL 2.


----------



## El Clasico (May 23, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> For U14 and up girls, the playing level looks something like this:
> -3rd team of DA clubs (after DA/DPL)
> -3rd team of ECNL clubs (after ECNL/ECNL 2)
> -Possibly 4th team of SC Blues (after DA/ECNL/ECNL2) if there is a 4th team
> ...


CDA Slammers?  CDA will not likely ever get ECNL.  They will always be a feeder system.


----------



## galaxydad (May 23, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> CDA Slammers?  CDA will not likely ever get ECNL.  They will always be a feeder system.


 While Slammers ECNL is and always will be under the Newport Chapter MANY of the ECNL teams are CDA Based teams. Almost all on the Boys side and MANY on the Girls side are CDA coached and CDA players


----------



## socalkdg (May 23, 2019)

Find the right coach.  

By the way, many  Discovery/Premier teams are better than DPL/ECNL2 teams.  When you find a team that has stayed together for 4-5 years and they have the same coach,  look out.    You could also use youthsoccerrankings and Cal South National Cup to find some good teams and look at their schedule to see who to join as well.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 23, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Find the right coach.
> 
> By the way, many  Discovery/Premier teams are better than DPL/ECNL2 teams.  When you find a team that has stayed together for 4-5 years and they have the same coach,  look out.    You could also use youthsoccerrankings and Cal South National Cup to find some good teams and look at their schedule to see who to join as well.


After you identify the potential coaches, take a drafting compass and draw a circle to include only teams that are within 20 minutes of commute (hopefully you have more than one choice within your area).  It's good to have time for homework and a life outside of soccer.


----------



## Toch (May 24, 2019)

SCDSL is desperately trying to be like CSL  but doesn’t want to look like they are trying to be like CSL.. because they let the coaches decide the bracketing for all the teams that are not top level ( Premier)


----------

